# برنامج استعادة المحذوف من الميميوري كارد



## Michael (1 يناير 2006)

*برنامج استعادة المحذوف من الميميوري كارد*

اسم البرنامج:-
Back2Life  


الاصدار:-
2.32


وظيفة البرنامج:-
يقوم هاذا البرنامج الرائع باستعادة كل الملفات والحافظات باختصار كل
المحذوف من بطاقة الذاكرة ايا كان نوعها

طريقة عمل البرنامج:-
في البداية نقوم بفتح البرنامج ذو الامتداد exe ومن ثم نقوم بالذهاب الى القائمة العلوية ونختار القائمة disk بعد ذللك نقوم باختيار الامر scan ومن ثم نحدد الدرايف الموجود به كرت الذاكرة بعد ذللك سوف تظهر لك نافذة تحتوي على خيارين fast scan وو deep scan من الافضل اختيار الخيار الثاني اسفل الصندوق لانه يبحث عن البيانات المحذوفة مهما كان عمرها ومن ثم نظغط على start .
تلقائيا بعد ان يقوم البرنامج بعمل بحث عن جميع البيانات المحذوفة من كرت الذاكرة
سوف تظهر لك لستة بجميع البيانات المحذوفة في الجزء اليسار من الشاشة قم بتضليل الملف او المجلد المطلوب استعادته ومن ثم اظغط على زر الماوس الايمن واختار الامر regover سوف يطلب منك ان تحدد المسار (المكان الراد الحفظ فيه)في اول مرة فقط مع العلم انه لا يمكن الحفظ في نفس الكرت بطريقة مباشرة بل تحفظه في مجلد على جهاز الحاسوب ومن ثم تعمل له كوبي عفلى كرت الذاكرة


متطلبات البرنامج:-
عزيزي عضو المنتدى لابد ان يكون لديك r\w memory card ريدر او قارئ كرت الذاكرة حتى تستطيع توصيل كرت الذاكرة مع جهاز الكومبيوتر

اهدي لكم جهدي المتواضع هاذا ولا تنسونا من الردود وصالح الدعوات

انا جربت استخرج لي كم هائل من الصور والرسائل والمقاطع واشياء كثيرة لا أعرفها

البرنامج كامل ان شاء الله


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

*برنامج رائع بس ده نسخه تجريبيه*


----------



## pola (3 يناير 2006)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

برنامج تحفه وشكرا ليك


----------



## sherihan81 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج استعادة المحذوف من الميميوري كا&#1585*

البرنامج لا بظهر عندي 
سلام و نعمه للجميع


----------



## The_Hero (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج استعادة المحذوف من الميميوري كا&#1585*

اخويا العزيز مش لاقى وصله التحميل و ربنا يساعدك


----------



## die_kaiser (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: برنامج استعادة المحذوف من الميميوري كا&#1585*

mir dikaie


----------



## ses_arm81 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: برنامج استعادة المحذوف من الميميوري كا&#1585*

اشكرك يا اخ مايكل 
برنامج جيد جداً ............


----------

